# ukaps express. ?



## kirk (22 Jan 2014)

Hi all. As most of us love a bargain and I've noticed there plenty on here. Postage is ok for most stuff but its often that there a tank miles from home.  I'll get to my point. People travel around alot and ukaps has some extremely helpfull trustworthy people. I'd have no problem say for instance I'm off to Swanage soon and there a tank on here forsale in Dorset, I live in gloucestershire, if there was some one say in Stafford who wanted it I'd have no problem if I was passing being them middle man to help pass the parcel and store a few days until it can be pick up from me..  Opolgies if this has been tried and tested I just know it works on the vw scene. cheers Kirk.


----------



## Henry (22 Jan 2014)

Sounds like an awesome idea! It gets my vote. Speaking of Dub scene, what you got? I'm dragging a Mk2 8v Gti around at the moment.


----------



## kirk (22 Jan 2014)

Coff a skoda octavia. it sound like a golf.   lwb 2.5tdi t4 there a pic on thread what other hobbies do you have. Been a t3/t25 owner up until 2 yrs ago,  missing the last old girl big time.   love the golfs never owned one always fancied a mk1 or a mk1 caddy. I'm not using the Van as the cost to run so I've been cycling and my better half uses the 60 to the gallon skoda. I went out in the Van for the first time in over two weeks being winter I wanted to charge the battery I'm lying I wanted to bang my tunes that I can't listen too around the kids and pic up a fish tank. forgot how quick it was.


----------



## Henry (22 Jan 2014)

Nowt wrong with the Octavias, in fact, I've been sniffing around the VRSs for a while now. Solid cars without the scene tax 
Mk1s are an absolute scream, but a bit rocking horse poo as you'll probably know. A caddy would be quick, and happily fit tanks in the back. Flawless victory


----------



## kirk (22 Jan 2014)

Yes the tax ,I forgot thats one of the things that attracted us too it. Father Inlaw Had the  Octavia estate mk1elagence in that metallic horange the minute they came out :*)  I did nothing but take the Micheal and say I'm not getting in there it's uncool. I was driving modified minis at the time ( 1380 full race with a twin 45 on.)   ours Octavia is a ambient 90 bhp estate on 170,000 ish.  Just made me think wouldn't it be cool to get a non runner caddy pic up into the house and build an opti white beast in the back and all the kit under the bonnet. Adapt the font cab with a comfy bench seat facing the bed and viewing the scape through the rear window  Cheers Kirk.


----------



## Andy Thurston (22 Jan 2014)

Them caddys are awesome i used to drive one for word
Same engine as the gttdi with a different fuel map
I love my 05 plate  vrs its a bit thirsty but it is the petrol one. I want a newer one next


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (22 Jan 2014)

Up to last year I had a VR6 highline but had to sell it to a friend of mine, reluctantly! Was ok as a toy but I strongly advise against it as a daily driver for work unless your name begins with sheik something or other or you work in a petrol station It's been sat on his drive now for months with moss growing on the trims it breaks my heart. He has asked if I want to buy it back but I'm not allowed 
If you guys know of anyone looking for one let me know. Back on topic.. great idea dropping stuff off. I do a few motorway miles in my job so if I can help out anyone I will.


----------



## geoffbark (22 Jan 2014)

+1 from me. I don't mind dropping stuff off if I'm passing.


----------



## Lindy (22 Jan 2014)

It sounds a great idea, all the good stuff seems to be right down south ( I wanted the aps tank that was up for peanuts in london  ) lurcher rescue does something similar, no one drives that far but they got a dog from ayrshire to its new home in the shetlands through the network. 
I'm a trusty skoda fan - 2.0tdi cr octavia elegance  ( my second one)  Pretty good on fuel.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## darren636 (22 Jan 2014)

I watched a top gear from 1989 last night. They had the new skoda favorit. And Clarkson looked about 15 years old.	what happened to those old skoda jokes...?

So long ago.


----------

